# Name suggestions plz



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

I need name suggestions for this little man


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a handsome guy! What are the names of his sire and dam? That would help me come up with some names.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Kraters 
O-RE-O 
Candy Krush 
MoonDance
Moonshine 
Lunar eclipse 
Knight
Galaxy 
BlackNWhite
Photoshopped


----------

